# Help a beginner fix this building!



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

I picked this up recently at a local club's open house for 5 bucks.

It came as a rectangular building but I've already modified it. The roof was in terrible shape so I removed it and I separated one side and plan to place it on the layout in the configuration shown against a backdrop (instead of my microwave :laugh

I have the missing windows, just have to glue them back in place. However, I need to put a roof on it (I'm thinking something that will imply a tar and gravel roof), add a small foundation to the bottom, and an overhead door, maybe open to show an interior scene.

Other than painting/weathering one Atlas bridge I'm in new territory so I'd love any ideas or suggestions. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Black foam board that you get in craft stores works well. You can also apply masking tape to any flat surface and paint it with flat black spray paint to simulate rolled tar paper roofing.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks, Bob! Love the pics!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd repaint it to a natural brick color myself. Add a custom flat roof using foam core, Gatorfoam, sheet styrene, or even cereal box cardboard. Masking tape painted black makes good tar paper. Also add some rooftop details: plumbing vents, AC units or ventilators, etc.

Paint the windows a contrasting color.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Looks like this little building will be a good opportunity for me to try some new stuff and keep me busy for a while!

To me the foam resembles rubber roofs and I was hoping for something that looks like a tar and gravel roof...all I can think of is some kind of sandpaper, possibly glued to styrene for rigidity. 

Excellent point about the roof details. As a commercial/industrial roofer I always notice "naked" roofs. I will definitely be adding roof details.

What about an overhead door? I was wondering about scribing some lines in a piece of styrene and gluing it in place. Maybe only a small piece up top to imply an open door then maybe I could try to create a little interior scene.

Thoughts, suggestions?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

What I like to do for a tar paper and gravel roof is to give the roof a good coating of flat black paint and then, while the paint is still wet, cover it completely with either cinders or fine N-scale ballast (assuming the building is HO scale). Once the paint is dry, shake off the excess material into a container so you can reuse it. Give the roof a coat of water/glue mixture such as you use to ballast the track, and the material will be permanent. This should be the final step, after all the rooftop accessories are in place. This will make a really nice textured roof.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

flyboy2610 said:


> What I like to do for a tar paper and gravel roof is to give the roof a good coating of flat black paint and then, while the paint is still wet, cover it completely with either cinders or fine N-scale ballast (assuming the building is HO scale). Once the paint is dry, shake off the excess material into a container so you can reuse it. Give the roof a coat of water/glue mixture such as you use to ballast the track, and the material will be permanent. This should be the final step, after all the rooftop accessories are in place. This will make a really nice textured roof.


I like this idea. Especially since ballast comes in different colors so I can choose the one I think looks best. Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Use a fine sandpaper and paint it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Black roofing shingles?


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

T-Man said:


> Use a fine sandpaper and paint it.


That's another good idea. Thanks


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Black roofing shingles?


Not sure what you're asking, Big Ed. Do you mean make a sloped roof and model shingles? I don't think that's what I want for this building but I'd love some info about how you and others model shingle roofs (asphalt and wood) for the future.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Pikestuff and Grandt Line both make overhead doors in styrene.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> Pikestuff and Grandt Line both make overhead doors in styrene.


Cool. Going to Google it now!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe it's the virus news that's got me thinking bad
thoughts...but you could make it the victim of
a fire...put in some blackened beams and timbers,
blacken above the windows and doors...put a lot of
debris around it...a work of art...(he's that evil guy
down the street)

Don


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

In 50s, modelers were using toilet paper glued on, then painted dull black to depict tar-like clearstory passenger car roofs...I did it and it looked great...


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I use cardboard boxes for the roof base. I paint it on both sides with black acrylic paint which makes it warp and look a little screwed up. I think it gives it a more realistic look than something smooth and flat. I cover the painted cardboard with strips of black construction paper that I cut a scale 4' wide. Then I use a stick and coat the edges with acrylic craft paint to simulate tar. The color called pavement made by Folk Art seems to work well for this. Plain black works too.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

DaveInTheHat said:


> I use cardboard boxes for the roof base. I paint it on both sides with black acrylic paint which makes it warp and look a little screwed up. I think it gives it a more realistic look than something smooth and flat. I cover the painted cardboard with strips of black construction paper that I cut a scale 4' wide. Then I use a stick and coat the edges with acrylic craft paint to simulate tar. The color called pavement made by Folk Art seems to work well for this. Plain black works too.


Thanks for all the great ideas, guys.

Daveinthehat, I like what you did. It looks like a convincing built-up roof and the 4' strips you added look like a cap sheet instead of gravel. Looks great!


----------

